# Watch your step! He's one vindictive SOB!



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

*But then some of us knew that already, but unfortunately not enough of us. *

Furor grows over partisan car dealer closings | Washington Examiner*Furor grows over partisan car dealer closings*

* By: Mark Tapscott
Editorial Page Editor
05/27/09 3:37 PM EDT *

Evidence appears to be mounting that the Obama administration has systematically targeted for closing Chrysler dealers who contributed to Repubicans. What started earlier this week as mainly a rumbling on the Right side of the Blogosphere has gathered some steam today with revelations that among the dealers being shut down are a GOP congressman and closing of competitors to a dealership chain partly owned by former Clinton White House chief of staff Mack McLarty.
The basic issue raised here is this: How do we account for the fact millions of dollars were contributed to GOP candidates by Chrysler who are being closed by the government, but only one has been found so far that is being closed that contributed to the Obama campaign in 2008?
Florida Rep. Vern Buchanan learned from a House colleague that his Venice, Florida, dealership is on 



. Buchanan also has a Nissan franchise paired with the Chrysler facility in Venice.
"It's an outrage. It's not about me. I'm going to be fine," said Buchanan, the dealership's majority owner. "You're talking over 100,000 jobs. We're supposed to be in the business of creating jobs, not killing jobs," Buchanan told News 10, a local Florida television station.
Buchanan, who succeeded former Rep. Katharine Harris in 2006, reportedly learned of his dealership's termination from Rep.Candace Miller, R-MI. Buchanan owns a total of 23 dealerships in Florida and North Carolina.
Also fueling the controversy is the fact the RLJ-McCarty-Landers chain of Arkansas and Missouri dealerships aren't being closed, but many of their local competitors are being eliminated. Go here for a detailed look at this situation. McClarty is the former Clinton senior aide. The "J" is Robert Johnson, founder of the Black Entertainment Television, a heavy Democratic contributor. 
A lawyer representing a group of Chrysler dealers who are on the hit list deposed senior Chrysler executives and later told Reuters that he believes the closings have been forced on the company by the White House.
"It became clear to us that Chrysler does not see the wisdom of terminating 25 percent of its dealers. It really wasn't Chrysler's decision. They are under enormous pressure from the President's automotive task force," said attorney Leonard Bellavia.
RedState.com's Josh Painter has a useful roundup of what has been found so far by a growing number of bloggers digging into what could be a very big story indeed. Also, see my column on this issue and how it fits into the larger context dubbed by the Examiner's Michael Barone as "gangster government."
As part of Chrysler's bankruptcy agreement with the White House, the company plans to close roughly a quarter of its 3,200 dealerships. Lists of the dealerships being cut and those retaining their Chrysler franchises can be found here in pdf format. Many dealers contend the criteria being used to determine which dealerships survive is not clear and that many of those that are being closed in fact are profitable businesses, despite the current recession.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Like I have said time and time again Obama is nothing
but an ignorant ASSHOLE.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> Like I have said time and time again Obama is nothing
> but an ignorant ASSHOLE.


Agreed, and given his character, or lack thereof, i'm not surprised by this article.

My worry is that based on his SJC pick, he's priming himself for votes to get an 8 year term, which will undoubtedly be another nightmare of events.
http://www.mercurynews.com/politics/ci_12440501


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Not to mention if the dems look like they are in peril, suspension of the 10' elections is not exactly far fetched in Obamaland.


----------



## Penguin (Dec 1, 2008)

I think we need to get a few Senators impeached to break the strangle hold the dems have if we hope to stop this criminal.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I wonder if he'll try to pack the court like FDR tried. 

So far he gets to replace an old fashioned lib with a modern, far out lib but this is not going to change the balance except possibly for business issues where Souter sometimes voted with the conservatives. 

The next one who may go is Ginsberg who is also a lib. 

So Obama needs at least one more seat. Maybe he could propose adding a UN seat, a Muslim seat, and an illegal immigrant seat.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

All the liberals crying about what Bush did, (or was alledged to have done), pale to what this POTUS is and will do.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Like I have said time and time again Obama is nothing
> but an ignorant ASSHOLE.


I have to disagree with the ignorant part.

He knows *exactly* what he's doing.


----------

